# Nate Diaz vs nick Diaz



## Kenpoguy123 (May 28, 2016)

Personally I think Nate is better than nick. I'm way more a fan of Nate. When Nate does his trash talk and taunting it just feels like he's imitating his idiot brother when nick does it he just seems like a scumbag. Nate seems to be a better person. Also they keep giving nick main event slots but his last win was against over the hill bj penn every fight after that he's been easily beaten. Whereas Nate has wins over top competition and actually passes his drug tests and doesn't ***** and retire after every loss. I do reckon Nate could beat nick and reckon he could do a lot better if he got away from nick and his dumb ways of living and focused properly on his career


----------



## Skullpunch (Jun 2, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Also they keep giving nick main event slots but his last win was against over the hill bj penn every fight after that he's been easily beaten.



Stopped reading here, you're blinded by your hate.

Nick fought 3 times after Penn - an even fight with Condit (who should be champ right now but he got robbed blind against Lawler), a decision loss to GSP, and a bizarre no contest against Anderson Silva…all 3 champs/former champs btw.


----------



## Buka (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never thought about this before. Interesting, to say the least!


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Skullpunch said:


> Stopped reading here, you're blinded by your hate.
> 
> Nick fought 3 times after Penn - an even fight with Condit (who should be champ right now but he got robbed blind against Lawler), a decision loss to GSP, and a bizarre no contest against Anderson Silva…all 3 champs/former champs btw.


He easily lost to condit the only people who think he won are people who don't understand fighting and think just because he was moving forward that equals winning, easily lost every round to Gsp and easily lost every round to Anderson silva and he still thinks he deserves a title shot. Those are facts and after every loss he has a sulk and retires or demands more money


----------



## Skullpunch (Jun 14, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> He easily lost to condit the only people who think he won are people who don't understand fighting and think just because he was moving forward that equals winning, easily lost every round to Gsp and easily lost every round to Anderson silva and he still thinks he deserves a title shot. Those are facts and after every loss he has a sulk and retires or demands more money



I didn't say he got robbed against Condit, I said he fought evenly with him, which is a plain fact.  As for Silva and GSP, he did lost every round but losing every round doesn't mean it was an easy fight, which is why GSP's face looked like he had been abused after the fight and Silva collapsed with relief after he was declared the winner.

Not sure how your comments on his attitude are relevant to my post?  I never said he'd be my first choice for a family counselor.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Skullpunch said:


> I didn't say he got robbed against Condit, I said he fought evenly with him, which is a plain fact.  As for Silva and GSP, he did lost every round but losing every round doesn't mean it was an easy fight, which is why GSP's face looked like he had been abused after the fight and Silva collapsed with relief after he was declared the winner.
> 
> Not sure how your comments on his attitude are relevant to my post?  I never said he'd be my first choice for a family counselor.


Sorry but Anderson didnt collapse because of relief because he didnt think he'd win he was relieved because of everything he'd gone through with breaking his leg he'd have done that if he'd knocked him out in the first round


----------



## MMAexamined (Jun 28, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry but Anderson didnt collapse because of relief because he didnt think he'd win he was relieved because of everything he'd gone through with breaking his leg he'd have done that if he'd knocked him out in the first round



True... he was coming out of being an undefeated champ to losing 2 times in a row, breaking a leg badly, and he was very very cautious and concentrated in that fight... nothing like he was ever before, with his arms up in the guard.

The win was never a question, he won all rounds... Diaz was basically just joking him in there with moves and imitations


----------

